# Striped bass/shallow water red charters starting Oct 1st



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Striped bass/shallow water redfish trips. Book Now! $300!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Bump


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

bump for a great offer


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Few pics from recent excursions...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

do you have any striper pics? i have always wanted to go striper fishing around here but dont know much about it.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are a few from last year skulls...Striper are about a month away...


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

That is one great looking guy in those first two pics........

Bump for a great trip. Well worth the $300.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Blackwater and Escambia have produced a bunch of quality fish in the last week. The cooler temps will continue to push more and more fish into the upper bays.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Cachting lot's of fish... Stripers should pick up in the next few weeks...


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got $300 any time for a fishing trip. PM me. I'd like to learn how to catch reds between Galvez Landing and the pass if you think you can help. It will be me and 1 buddy on the trip (JEC).


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Stripers are starting to heat up a little bit. No giants yet but a few 5 to 10lbers..


----------

